# Newbie with a r35 gtr



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

Got my R35 GTR finally. Its a 2010 model, black colour and black edition.

Had a forged evo x before before this.

The straight line speed in this is amazing and stability i don't think much could touch it.

Also alot more confidence in corners etc compared to the evo there is just sooo much grip.


Thanks


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome onboard....it is some car! If you have not already best to start thinking about modifying...


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol steve you're the modding equivilant of a drug dealer hanging around outside the school gates! :smokin:


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Mate,
Just got my GT-R last week also, a 2010 model. Agree with what you say, the car is everything everyone has ever said about it. The straight line speed is just fantastic, especially giving it the beans from 2nd gear onwards. Took my daughter out in it for the first time tonight, and she just loves it. It was very damp tonight, and some of the back roads were very greasy, so was taking it easy, as ive spent no time at all in it, but the front end grip, is just immense, very confidence inspiring. What must a modded car feel like ?, the standard car really is fast enough for the road. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Lol steve you're the modding equivilant of a drug dealer hanging around outside the school gates! :smokin:


PMSL...how does the saying go.... 'power corrupts'


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

gtr_was said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Got my R35 GTR finally. Its a 2010 model, black colour and black edition.
> 
> Had a forged evo x before before this.


Just out of curiosoty how much power was your forged Evo running and how much quicker is the GTR? I'm assuming the GTR is standard.

I currently have a 400bhp Evo VIII for sale and will be plumping for a GTR once it has gone. Was just wondering what the speed increase would be....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

New Reg said:


> Just out of curiosoty how much power was your forged Evo running and how much quicker is the GTR? I'm assuming the GTR is standard.
> 
> I currently have a 400bhp Evo VIII for sale and will be plumping for a GTR once it has gone. Was just wondering what the speed increase would be....


I had a 400/400 X which i sold for the GTR. compared to a standard GTR there was a step up in straight line speed but not a huge leap. But now I'm running 600/600 its brutal and no comparison to the 400/400 X or pretty much anything else on the road for that matter.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> I had a 400/400 X which i sold for the GTR. compared to a standard GTR there was a step up in straight line speed but not a huge leap. But now I'm running 600/600 its brutal and no comparison to the 400/400 X or pretty much anything else on the road for that matter.


Also having had a 400/400 EVO I would agree with the above. For me the real difference is the effortless way the GTR goes about accelerating compared to the EVO where i always felt like I was thrashing it to bits in the lower gears. Also no wories about trashing the clutch off of the line with the GTR. Just press the load pedal and go! 

With regards to the handling, I felt my EVO was just as grippy as long as it was set up right, with the right tyres. On Toyo TR1's it felt like I was driving on jelly, with Advan A048's :smokin:


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Welcome onboard....it is some car! If you have not already best to start thinking about modifying...


lol thanks

put on the y-pipe today lol

just thinking what to get next but its quick enough to be honest.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

gtr_was said:


> lol thanks
> 
> put on the y-pipe today lol
> 
> just thinking what to get next but its quick enough to be honest.


Cobb or ecutek, no brainer!


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

New Reg said:


> Just out of curiosoty how much power was your forged Evo running and how much quicker is the GTR? I'm assuming the GTR is standard.
> 
> I currently have a 400bhp Evo VIII for sale and will be plumping for a GTR once it has gone. Was just wondering what the speed increase would be....


Hi

It was 470bhp and 460 pound of foot.

The power band is loads better. Its deffinatley quicker, in the straight and corners and i had exe-tc coil overs fitted too.

You will deffo be happy with it.

I would recommend test driving it and you won't be disappointed.

Cheers


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

tomgtr said:


> Cobb or ecutek, no brainer!


Any recommendations regarding which garage to approach etc

Based in Yorkshire


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

gtr_was said:


> lol thanks
> 
> put on the y-pipe today lol
> 
> just thinking what to get next but its quick enough to be honest.


Did you opt for resonated, or non resonated ?. How do you find the noise now ?, this will be my one and only mod, i think, i hope, i pray , regards, SIMON.


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome...:thumbsup:
I'm a new owner too, only had it a month, but had my eye on it and researched for ages.
I too am loving it in every way, originally I thought "No Changes" for at least a while, But one month in and I cant stop reading and thinking about mods.
I think I will defo go for a y-pipe, remap and maybe some carbon bits in a few places.


----------

